# chapeau L'ARTISTE



## aricosec (5 Novembre 2004)

.

a l'heure des stars ac et autres vaseuses emissions,il serait bon de donner un coup de chapeau
aux grands artiste et comediens
chanteurs(les vrais),comediens,musiciens,enfin les personnes admirées vivantes ou ayant vecus.
un photo ou une reflexion sur la personne est accepté
 , bien sur je commence par un grand ! 
.


----------



## poildep (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

Bah quoi?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2004)

En hommage aux hélicons, aux Antibaises, à Pézenas, etc. etc.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Novembre 2004)

Luc G





 :love:


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Celui-là aussi, je l'ai à la maison


----------



## Dedalus (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## patlek (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

un look pour la star'ac


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

Il est mort, c'est bon?


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi?


 bah tous bas alors   

(il est où lui d'ailleurs ?  )


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En hommage aux hélicons, aux Antibaises, à Pézenas, etc. etc.


 Luc !      :love:


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il est mort, c'est bon?


 ça c'est les fils du aricco, tout le monde s'y emmêle     

jean ferrat il est pas encore mort, mais comme personne ne le sait, on a fait de ce fil le fil des poncifs disparus


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2004)

Pour la _Grace_


----------



## anntraxh (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Juste en passant (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Sarga (5 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pour la _Grace_


 

 Et aussi


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

Si tu nous regarde...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Dedalus (5 Novembre 2004)

Après Paco de Lucía (merci) son vieux pote Camarón de la Isla...


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

:gratgrat: on a dit des artistes, morts de preference


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :gratgrat: on a dit des artistes, morts de preference



Oui... Brassens est pas mort?


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2004)

Dites donc, on voit pas beaucoup de chapeaux...

Les auraient-ils bouffés ?


----------



## Dedalus (5 Novembre 2004)

Ben Camaron il est mort


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ben Camaron il est mort



La famille est au courrant?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si tu nous regarde...



Message de Lila Kaïd : ce n'est pas parce qu'avec sa prise de sang on a vu que son cerveau ne fonctionnait pas qu'il est mord


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Message de Lila Kaïd : ce n'est pas parce qu'avec sa prise de sang on a vu que son cerveau ne fonctionnait pas qu'il est mord




Si tu veux je t'envoie son dernier live a Clamart (bootleg)


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qu'il est mord



T'as vraiment une dent contre lui !


----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2004)

Bon, _artiste _c'est macuslin et _féminin_, non  :hein:    
Alors 2 grandes voix.
Vivantes !  



*Mademoiselle Harvey *



*Mademoiselle Björk *


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2004)

PJ, ma dernière rockeuse  :love: (Lila Kaïd )


----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2004)

Et puis lui aussi. Au fil du temps.


----------



## Sarga (5 Novembre 2004)

Et aussi





 Même s'il a violement merdé sur la fin (c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire :/ )


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

Faut pas perdre de vue qu'il a été dénué du moindre talent depuis le debut...

Textes merdiques, voix minable...

Le fond et la forme !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pèrejc (5 Novembre 2004)

un grand artiste avec un chapeau? bon ben voila


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

Le seul...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le seul...



Cette tete me dis quelque chose...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

Laquelle ?


----------



## Dedalus (5 Novembre 2004)

Ah Robert Johnson ! Bravo !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle ?




Ilitch il me semble


----------



## Dedalus (5 Novembre 2004)

Ajoutons y lui, pour rester dans les glorieux


----------



## monoeil (5 Novembre 2004)

Quoiqu'encore vivant...


----------



## monoeil (5 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, on voit pas beaucoup de chapeaux...
> 
> Les auraient-ils bouffés ?




Et comme ça, ça va? 
3 pour le prix d'un, en comptant F de Roubaix, qui a plongé lui aussi.


----------



## Dedalus (5 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'encore vivant...


   
Sur le site du développeur de Exhibition et de Making Music, il y a une petite vidéo sympa sur le HCF

http://www.davidahmed.com/moviehouse.html


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2004)

JE décerne le prix du post le prix du post le plus prévisible de l'année à Sonny boy avec ce superbe :



> sonnyboy a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dès que j'ai vu la photo de Kobain, je me suis dis que le post suivant serait celui que j'ai vu. 


Bon moi ça sera Mike PATTON, non pas pour le "célèbre" groupe que certains connaissent mais surtout pour Mr BUNGLE, FANTOMAS, et aussi ses participations dans des concept album avec JOHN ZORN, Iku MORI et j'en passe.






Superbe vocaliste, compositeur, arrangeur, bidouilleur et bête de scène.


Tom WAITS, un bel organe et un putain de musicien également :







+ ceux que vous avez déjà cités, enfin presque tous


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2004)

vous trouver pas qu'il a un petit air de John Travolta ou l'inverse


----------



## JPTK (6 Novembre 2004)

Et lui aussi... VINCENT GALLO, dommage qu'il soit con, pro BUSH et homophobe, j'ai tjs du mal à le croire d'ailleurs... j'aime beaucoup ce qu'il fait sinon, que ce soit en tant que musicien, chanteur, cinéaste et acteur.


----------



## Sarga (6 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Dès que j'ai vu la photo de Kobain, je me suis dis que le post suivant serait celui que j'ai vu.


 Ah j'ai cru que c'était pour Cantat, ca semblait logique au vu de



			
				Moi même a dit:
			
		

> Même s'il a violement merdé sur la fin (c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire :/ )


 Enfin bon ...


----------



## Dedalus (6 Novembre 2004)

On a quand même oublié l'un des plus grands (et mort, hélas)


----------



## JPTK (6 Novembre 2004)

Sarga a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'ai cru que c'était pour Cantat, ca semblait logique au vu de



Nan nan, sûr, il parlait de Kobain... enfin probable qu'après qu'il mette le Bertrand dans le même panier, il est pas contrariant le Sonnyboy


----------



## monoeil (6 Novembre 2004)

Sinon, dans le genre qui swingue on peut mettre ceci aussi.
Innovation, intemporel, ovni.


----------



## aricosec (6 Novembre 2004)

petit rappel,pas inutile pour certains indecis !  
.

il serait bon de donner un coup de chapeau,aux grands artiste et comediens
chanteurs,comediens,musiciens,
enfin les personnes admirées *vivantes ou ayant vecus*.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> il serait bon de donner un coup de chapeau,aux *grands* artiste et comediens chanteurs,comediens,musiciens, enfin les personnes admirées vivantes ou ayant vecus.



Et pourquoi pas les petits?


----------



## Dedalus (6 Novembre 2004)

Pour Pieral et Petrucianni c'est la moindre des choses si j'ose dire (zut les smileyx marchent plus). Qui c'est, les blondes ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Novembre 2004)

Ouah l'autre... tu vis où pour pas connaître Mimi Mati (orth ?) ?? :rateau:


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, dans le genre qui swingue on peut mettre ceci aussi.
> Innovation, intemporel, ovni.



Pas mieux.


----------



## Dedalus (6 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouah l'autre... tu vis où pour pas connaître Mimi Mati (orth ?) ?? :rateau:



Ah oui, j'avais oublié... Faut dire que j'ai pas de télé Enfin si j'en ai une mais elle est raccordée à rien, me sert juste de visionneur DVD.    
L'avantage, avec Johnny Cash c'est que même si on n'entend qu'une fois son live à la prison de St-Quentin on s'en souvient toujours dix ans après
Faut relativiser  

PS Je vis au bord d'un canal, dans le Paris ex-populaire, près d'un hôtel célèbre où on parlait d'atmosphère


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pour la _Grace_



 :love:  :love:  :love: 

_mon morceau préféré ! _

PS : et tous ceux que t'as mis


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> il serait bon de donner un coup de chapeau,aux *grands* artiste








 7' 2" (2m18)


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

JP, gardien des vraies valeurs  :love:


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

Ce matin, c'est lui.
:love:


----------



## lumai (6 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, on voit pas beaucoup de chapeaux...


 
 Ouiiii ????
 On me demande ????


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, c'est lui.
> :love:



Aaaah (soupir)  :love:   

Moi là c'est ... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiii ????
> On me demande ????


 Nan c'est bon on a ce qu'il faut:


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah (soupir)  :love:
> 
> Moi là c'est ... :love:




Oui, j'avais oublié de te dire, que _globalement _on est en phase..
Beau week-end à Pau?  

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'avais oublié de te dire, que _globalement _on est en phase..
> Beau week-end à Pau?
> 
> :love:



 il fait froid, mais bon plus trop de brouillard ! 

Et parchez toi ? (c'est où ...?   )


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> il fait froid, mais bon plus trop de brouillard !
> 
> Et parchez toi ? (c'est où ...?   )



Pour essayer de rester un peu dans le sujet, voilà 
un indice


----------



## Dedalus (6 Novembre 2004)

Pour ce qui est des grandes voix qui vous font des friselis au bas des reins, y'a guère eu mieux, je crois, que cette grande lady.
Certains affirment même s'en souvenir depuis leur vie foetale ayant assisté à un concert de Billie dans le ventre de leur mère... Beau sujet d'étude


----------



## squarepusher (6 Novembre 2004)

Un artiste dont on ne connaitra jamais le visage .
A part pour ceux qui l'ont croisés !


----------



## aricosec (6 Novembre 2004)

MAURANE ! moi je l'aime !:love: :love: 

.


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

Lorna ?


----------



## aricosec (6 Novembre 2004)

du  vrai de vrai !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Novembre 2004)

Mister Otis Redding


----------



## clampin (7 Novembre 2004)

[http]http://dremacle.free.fr/roger.gir[/img]

Je sais, ils ne sont pas mort, mais ce les deux que je rêve de rencontrer.....


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



Y perd ses pantalons...


----------



## aricosec (8 Novembre 2004)

n'oublions pas ces deux super :love:


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des grandes voix qui vous font des friselis au bas des reins, y'a guère eu mieux, je crois, que cette grande lady.
> Certains affirment même s'en souvenir depuis leur vie foetale ayant assisté à un concert de Billie dans le ventre de leur mère... Beau sujet d'étude



Billie, Sarah, Ella : la sainte trinité (et Billie en Dieu la mère, je suis d'accord   )


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Novembre 2004)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Novembre 2004)

Boris Vian, l'inimitable

  (je sais que c'est un doublon par rapport à la première page, mais il le mérite et je me suis fait plaisir)


----------



## Dedalus (13 Novembre 2004)

La seule, la vraie, l'inimitable et l'inoxydable Brigitte (Fontaine of course) Tiens, elle et BV vont bien ensemble...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



J'avais peur que personne ne se souvienne de Ian Curtis.
They still walk in line, im affraid...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2004)

Aie! c'est le dernier survivant du groupe ; et à la vitesse ou les 3 autres ont dégagé, il doit flipper, le pauvre... 


GABBA GABBA HEY!!!


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

Nils Udo.
Grâce à lui, j'ai découvert le Land'Art.




















http://www.bartschi.ch/ggb.php?opt=work&op=showone&size=large&id=403&imgind=0

http://fr.wrs.yahoo.com/S=211471600...ils-Udo.htm&p=nils+udo&type=jpeg&no=69&tt=233


----------



## joanes (22 Novembre 2004)

La folie sans concession


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Novembre 2004)




----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

ouaip


----------



## Dedalus (22 Novembre 2004)

Klaus Kinski et Zappa ! Enfin ! C'est bien vrai qu'il manquait ces deux maîtres de la dérision.


----------



## joanes (23 Novembre 2004)

Kinski, la dérision jusqu'à la mort...


----------



## mado (15 Décembre 2004)

j'savais pas trop où vous parler de Ursus Wehrli.

     et après tout c'est un artiste aussi. grâce à beaucoup d'autres, certes, mais un artiste quand même.
     Un super cadeau pour les mômes_, _son livre_ Tidying up art_.
     Quelques exemples.

   :love:








​


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2004)

Marrant quand même comment on traduit les choses, parfois. 
Je viens de trouver une version française de Tidying up art, que les éditions Milan ont traduit par l'Art en bazar...


----------



## mado (15 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Marrant quand même comment on traduit les choses, parfois.
> Je viens de trouver une version française de Tidying up art, que les éditions Milan ont traduit par l'Art en bazar...


 Ouais, j'avais remarqué. Des conceptualisations opposées.
 Comme quoi, l'ordre et le désordre...


----------



## rezba (16 Décembre 2004)

Tu es incorrigible !  :love:


----------



## aricosec (16 Décembre 2004)

t'inquiete pas ROBERTO ! j'ai ma voisine mademoiselle boudu ,qui l'a ton bouquin 

.
tu peus venir le chercher,en meme temps,je ne sais pas si tu va aimer 
.
72 ans,bas noir ,tablier gris, cheveux...! cheveux......enfin la couleur de son age 
.
elle m'assure qu"il est a ta disposition !
.
  
.


----------

